# Daiquiris' German Shepherds... Breeder



## drumbum675 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey everyone. I've been considering getting another GSD for a while, however I'm pretty specific what I want. I'm looking for a good female black/red long coat. I currently have a 4 yr old short coat male. He is very handsome, but I love the long coats. I'm in Florida and haven't really been able to find a good long coat breeder in my area so I started looking other places. I ran across this breeder in NJ. 

Daiquiris Over-Sized, Long-Coated, German Shepherds

They have an upcoming litter with two beautiful parents. The details are on the Available page. It's the Autumn / Quartz litter.

First has anyone bought a dog from them, and second, what do you guys think about the breeder and their dogs?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd pass.
Gsds aren't supposed to be 130 lbs and these guys breed huge dogs.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

They health test, which is more than most breeders intentionally producing oversized dogs can say. That being said, they are breeding with no more thought or goal than producing the biggest dogs possible. This is not supposed to be a giant breed. They are breeding dogs with some funky conformation and don't appear to do any sort of sport or training with them. I would run very fast. It's fairly easy to find reputable breeders who occasionally produce LC's...that would be your best bet to find something that actually looks and acts like a GSD.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Pass, for mego and love's reasons and others.


----------



## drumbum675 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks. I also questioned the size as my male is only 85lbs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

At least they are checking hips and testing for DM....on their dogs.


There is a breeder in GA, so they are closer to you, they breed West German Showlines and have occasional long coats available. They won't be oversize as they show and compete and breed to standard but it doesn't hurt to inquire. . Link below:

Von den Oher Tannen


----------



## drumbum675 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Gwen


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

You're welcome. 

I think most breeders that are breeding good dogs and doing it for show/work and/or sport are not breeding specifically for long coats.

So you may have to wait a bit but IMHO it's better to find a good breeder and wait until they have a lc puppy available.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

A friend of mine recently got a coatie from GRUNWALD HAUS - German Shepherd Dogs. He breeds coaties. She is about 15 wks right now and they are very happy with her. Confident pup and beautiful.


----------



## drumbum675 (Mar 16, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> A friend of mine recently got a coatie from GRUNWALD HAUS - German Shepherd Dogs. He breeds coaties. She is about 15 wks right now and they are very happy with her. Confident pup and beautiful.


Wow! Those are nice dogs. Maybe more than I need. I'm sure they are very expensive as well.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I sent you a pm. She paid the normal range for a wgsl puppy.


----------



## Cfaw (Jun 8, 2021)

drumbum675 said:


> Hey everyone. I've been considering getting another GSD for a while, however I'm pretty specific what I want. I'm looking for a good female black/red long coat. I currently have a 4 yr old short coat male. He is very handsome, but I love the long coats. I'm in Florida and haven't really been able to find a good long coat breeder in my area so I started looking other places. I ran across this breeder in NJ.
> 
> Daiquiris Over-Sized, Long-Coated, German Shepherds
> 
> ...


Yes, on my 3rd dog from them, best I ever had, awesome hips certification.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

7 year old thread and breeder's web link is dead.


----------

